# Fiberglass Front Ends...



## TreySmith (Dec 25, 2008)

Anyone used these? They make a complete front end for $750, how is the look and fit? They also sell the fenders and nose separately.. I know on the complete fiberglass front, the valence is connected, but how hard is it to cut the headlights and stuff out? Or should I just get the parts seperate? I can't afford steel parts lol..

This is for a 70 GTO..


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I Don't Own A Classic Gto But I Would Think That A Plastic Front Will Not Suffice To Restore A Gto, Value Wise And For The Purist.


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm a newbie here but I would say that "you get what you pay for".

I guess if you could mount the inner fenders and make things looks like they should, with the hood open, why not?


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

vfn is a good choice.i dont recall how much the front clip is


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

I did fiberglass fenders on a Ranger and the bolt holes needed to be drilled out, and they needed some sanding so the door didn't rub and for the headlight area. I'd assume you'd run into the same fitment issues with this. Nothing major. The headlights and grille would be easy enough to cut out. A Dremel or air cutoff tool would work fine. You could also drill a hole and then hacksaw it out if you don't have the power tools.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I did a fiberglass front end on a `70 Challanger and it turned out real nice. You couldn't tell from standing right at the car. Once you opened the hood though, there was no inner fender wells and you could see it was glass. But masive wieght savings as this kit included the bumpers too!


----------

